# bluegill



## Militant_Tiger

whats your biggest bluegill, and the state in which you caught it


----------



## njsimonson

I musta caught dozens over 12 ounces in Detroit Lake (MN) as a child, and I would guess that some of them were near a pound. Of course, this was way back in "the day."


----------



## falconer_3

12 inches is my tops. I usually catch alot of them in that area in SW ND at a couple of lakes.


----------



## goose killer

I caught One that weighed 1 pound 4 ounces. I caught it on little cormorant about 5 years ago.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Me, jighead, and Mav caught one last year that must've gone 1 1/2 lbs or better. I still have yet to see one that big. It was as big as a huge dinner plate.


----------



## deacon

1lb 10oz in ND of course where they feed on freshwater shrimp and grow fast and fat! Not a better time and catching 1lb plus sunnies.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

We don't keep anything under a pound or so... they are just starting to get "right" down here.


----------



## BIG e

Ill probably be called a ******* liar , but I have a 3 1/2 lb bluegill on my wall at home.My father caught this fish out of a local pond when I was just a boy.In the ponds here in south carolina bluegills grow fast and flourish.If you go on google and type in "crappie killer" you'll get a site that has lots of great pics of huge fish.Go to the big fish section and he has a 5lb plus bluegill mounted.Also a 5lb plus shellcracker.These fish are freaks of nature, and to look upon them gets the imagination stirring and before you know it you're in your boat hunting them. Eric.


----------



## Bore.224

Massachusetts st pattys day me and two of my friends set out that day not knowing what we where getting into. funny thing about those sunnys they have eyes , Lifless eyes like a dolls eye , dont even seem to be living until they take a bite out of yer bait. anyway we put two bobbers on him and he pulled em both down. NOT TWO BOBBERS HE CANT!!!


----------



## BassMaster15

I like to go fishing on Island lake MN up by grand rapids i catch nice 10 to 14 inchers all the time really really good eating!


----------



## Curtis

I have caughten tons of 1/2-1 1/2 pound bluegills. I am getting three mounted now, 1.4, 1.3, and 1.2 pounds, and all were 10 3/4' with a worn down tail, 10 1/2 with a worn down tail, and 11" perfect.


----------



## bigbull

Hi guys
I am a new member to this site, I have looked for years.
Last year I caught a 1lb,10oz 12in sunfish is SD, in Feb. As it came up the ice hole I thought I had a small mouth bass, it was so big. It is on the wall right next to me. The first fish of any size worth mounting that I have ever caught.


----------



## 94NDTA

I caught one that was 11.25-11.5 inches last summer in southdakota. I can't remember the lake.


----------



## thegoosemaster

my biggest is 1lb 14oz on lac quiparle lake in sw minnesota, acidently caught it while ice fishing for walleye...haha but ill count it ne ways


----------



## Dusty05

My biggest is 11 1/2 inches long and 1 1/2 pound caught several years ago in Southern (I mean southern) Illinois. Even though there are alot bigger ones caught, that fish still sticks out in mind today.


----------



## Fossilman

A pound and a half at Lake Metigoshe,thats a hot spot for all sunfishing..........


----------



## ND_duckman

My best is a 10 1/2 inch cought in NE on a rattle trap in a stock dam


----------



## goosebusters2

about a pound and a half i'd say, caught a bunch that size in one day in the great state of North Dakota


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41

The largest one I've ever caught was about 12", didn't have a weight scale around to check it.


----------



## Invector

I got one a long time ago form a small lake here in ND. The fish was prob 1 1/4lbs or so. Also when I was young up on brush lake there were some huge gills there, 2 fish could cover a big china plate. But that has been around 15 years ago since I nabbe any gills close to a pound.


----------

